

Ask HN: Multiple Browsers to manage multiple sites - rumpelstiltskin

If I want to manage 10 sites, each in it's own browser with its own gmail, dashboard etc, how would I go about doing that?<p>I tried site specific browsers like Chrome but they don't allow me to open 10 gmail accounts in 10 separate SSBs (signing into an account in one SSB logs me off from a previous account in another SSB)<p>Edit: I'm looking for a solution in Windows.
======
rumpelstiltskin
Found it! [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/use-multiple-
google...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/use-multiple-google-
accounts.html)

------
vamsee
Does this work for you? [http://onlinedev.blogspot.com/2008/01/run-multiple-
versions-...](http://onlinedev.blogspot.com/2008/01/run-multiple-versions-of-
firefox.html)

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
This looks like it! Can I run 10 browsers with 10 email accounts (1 in each)?

~~~
vamsee
I can't see why not. Create 10 profiles, and login to each of them separatly
with no-remote. Better yet, you can copy the firefox launch icon, go to
properties and modify the firefox command like so:

firefox.exe -no-remote -ProfileManager profile1 firefox.exe -no-remote
-ProfileManager profile2

etc. and have 10 shortcuts for each profile.

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
I came across this - [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/use-multiple-
google...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/use-multiple-google-
accounts.html)

Figure it's faster and easier. Thanks for your help tho!

------
johns
Chrome briefly had profile support in one of the dev builds but it has since
been removed. I hope they add it back soon as I found it very useful for this
sort of situation.

------
ivanstojic
Something like this: <http://fluidapp.com/> maybe?

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
Sorry, I should have specified I was looking for an answer in Windows.

~~~
roam
Mozilla Prism: <http://labs.mozilla.com/projects/prism/>

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
Same problem. Logging into a new gmail account in one logs out a previous
account in another.

------
csomar
is the problem only with gmail (google services) or you want to access any
sites?? Why not create different versions of browsers (then you should go to
FireFox) and every browser uses it's own cookies.

Simply, you need to know how to hack FireFox

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
Well, I'm about to launch 10 sites and I wanted to monitor everything for each
site on a separate browswer - email, analytics, dashboards etc.

So yeah, I could hack firefox. But I dont know how. But the chrome incognito
mode serves the same purpose.

------
rms
This may work? <http://broker20.com/>

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
This looks like it will allow me to be logged into 10 different email accounts
at once. Are the browsers secure?

------
thumbfinger
Use incognito mode in Chrome

